# Shouldn't they be farther along



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

My pup is 15weeks old today I was wondering shouldn't his ears be standing more erect by now.







[/img]


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

No. Some don't go up until 5-6 months and some go up really early.

Both mine didn't go up until 5 months.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Enjoy the floppy puppy ear stage, it goes away faster then you think! one day you can wake up and his ears will be straight up! you have to remember at this stage they are still teething, so their ears may not be fully erect until about 6 months or around there.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I can see they are implanted up enough. They will be stright sooner or later.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I've had two prior german shepherds one had those small ears that was erect except for at the top until 18 weeks, the other one came up at like ten weeks. It just seems his are so soft amd floppy.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Those ears finally came up. I was so worried, but just before five months they pop up


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup!


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

It's amazing what one month will do for a puppy


----------

